# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Recruiting [GURPS AtE] Worse Than the Disease Re-recruiting 2

## Shoot Da Moon

*Our ongoing campaign needs more players. We have slots for 1 to 3 more players.*

The details are below;

About two or three generations ago, the old world suffered a terrible plague that forced people to seek an extreme lockdown. Fortunately for humanity, one of their disaster preparations was a huge network of underground Shelters all across the nation. The ancestors of the first PCs fled to one of these Shelters and escaped death from the RW11 Virus.

The original PCs are from Shelter, but your PC does not and is a "native" of the New World Vermont.
The original player-characters, exiles from Shelter 44, have travelled all across New World Vermont, fighting raiders and mutants.

*The current campaign threads;*
*OOC;* https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...he-Disease-OOC
*DICE ROLLS;*  https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...ase-DICE-ROLLS
*IC 2;* https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...e-Disease-2-IC

This is a Play-by-Post GURPS After the End campaign. Required books are just the Basic Set, and AtE 1 & 2. If you have a book youd like to use, tell me about it first before you start creating a character. Make sure you keep an eye on the thread to keep the game alive!

A little rules change (since this is a PbP campaign); as per Powers page 108, certain abilities like Luck and Serendipity that operate on real time will instead use game-time cooldowns.
For Luck advantage, each use per real-time hour instead equals uses per in-game day (i.e. Ridiculous Luck has six uses per day).
Advantages that have uses per session are uses per in-game week instead.

*Character Creation:* 190-points, limited to -50 in Disadvantages, 5 quirks. Use either templates or the cheat sheet in AtE 1, be sure to add the "extra" points (they're "catch-up" since the original PCs have been paying since Sept 30 2020 and now have earned enough to be worth ~190).

*Style:* Heroic Realism

*Morality:* Whatever the party decides on in-game. So far, they've been pretty good natured and helpful to innocents.

*Inappropriate Skills:* Hazardous Materials (Radioactive), Survival (Radioactive Wasteland), no TL 9+ tech skills.

*Starting gear:* You are not allowed to sacrifice any Character Points for more starting gear. And you only get the usual limited $500 gear allowance (including the cost multiplier for high TL gear). The original PCs will probably share their supplies and gear with you, at least.

----------


## u-b

We now have 2..3 recently-employed "generic militia" already with the party and that could as well be you. If that's you, a bit of additional background will be provided and the following gear is provided for you do do your jobs as militia:

1. Boots
2. Leather Gloves
3. Early Concealable Vest (HT66)
4. Springfield M1 Garand, .30-06, Fine (HT120)
5. Rifle Cartridge x40

----------


## bramblefoot

ill try, tho i am woefully inexperienced at gurps

would you allow me to phrase luck as minor psionics?

----------


## u-b

Hi, bramble! I think the lack of experience, by itself, can be dealt with. By now we mostly are looking for reliability, activity, and maybe non-specific general ability, in roughly that order.

----------


## bramblefoot

im willing to try. what do you need

----------


## u-b

I think we can make use of any sensibly-made character you would find fun to play. Make sure you can fight _and_ do something outside of a fight and you should be good. The following out-of-combat roles are currently filled:
1. Scout.
2. Face.
3. Weapons engineer.

You can look at AtE1 for more inspiration.

----------


## bramblefoot

i dont think i have enough brainpower for it

sowwy

----------


## Triskavanski

Well, I do a lot of gurps recently and always am making characters, though my characters are on the weird spectrum of things.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Do you need direct help with your character, or are you fine on your own?

----------


## Triskavanski

So If I understand correctly, we're basically fallout but in vaults of vermont?  Except our characters have been living in vermont for some time now. Just trying to figure out how Norman Guy/Jenny Eric or how weird they can be but fit within the world.

----------


## Volthawk

> So If I understand correctly, we're basically fallout but in vaults of vermont?  Except our characters have been living in vermont for some time now. Just trying to figure out how Norman Guy/Jenny Eric or how weird they can be but fit within the world.


To summarise our original character's setup and the general course of the game:
 - Born and live in a Shelter all our lives, but get thrown out for various reasons (my character got involved in politics, for instance)
 - Travel around a bit, quickly end up fighting off a local group that's been raiding around the region for a while, find out they had information on us in particular
 - Fight back, start taking prisoners and capturing intel, find out that the raider army has its root in shelters, and our old Overseer is aligned with them (us getting thrown out and hunted down being a bit of fun for her)
 - General strategy now is to keep fighting the raiders (attacking their bases is a fairly regular thing these days, and we're working on a thing around some defectors), keep making friends with the local settlements and groups, building up our stuff (we've got some of our own men now and a settlement growing up around our main base), and deal with some other bits and bobs as they come up (a few groups of mutants originating from cloning tech, the largest group being quite anti-human, and the occasional attack by a mutated animal)

As far as concepts go, as I understand it the GM wants new characters to be from Vermont proper, not our Shelter. If you want weird, mutants are probably allowed (last recruitment, the guy who joined but just dropped was playing a winged guy, and enemy mutants have gotten fairly weird, like that one centaur-like one), and otherwise there are a handful of major towns that came from Shelters, various smaller places scattered about, or just making a general wanderer type I suppose.

----------


## MontCestMoi

Hello.  I see that TL 9+ is verboten; does this mean that the highest the tech ever got Before The End was 8?  What are the current TLs in Vaults, and in various places on the Surface?  Trying to get a sense for where this falls in the scale of future dystopia relative to modern dystopia.

----------


## u-b

For most part, it's pretty much a modern dystopia. There are exceptions, but the general technology level is TL6..TL8 depending on your budget and clearance. The exceptions we have found so far are...
1. Nanomachines.
2. Cloning vats producing various mutants with abilities seemingly even in excess of TL9.
3. Maybe some strong AIs (unconfirmed).

None of these exceptions are generally available. It seems that the world has advanced past TL8 in some, but not all, fields of study, including at least biotech, but the advances haven't entered mass market or some such. As an example, the city having the best weapons technology in the state and general metalworks capability is squarely in TL8 as far as the public is concerned. And that city has descended from a similarly-themed vault. The secret vault from which the original team was exiled also did not feature anything beyond TL8 for its general population, though it leadership might or might not have had access to more stuff.

----------


## Triskavanski

Well I do have a lot of animal people characters, but I think if its permissible, I could run a telekinetic human guy in a gasmask or something. Or a just a guy who is a medic.

----------


## MontCestMoi

So, this is my first idea for a character.  Which is to say, the idea for the place the character is from.

*Spoiler: Om Depot, Shaolin Temple*
Show


Sudbury, Vermont (Population 540).  Its roads wrecked by a wicked serious mud season, the isolated and idyllic community had a brief buffer against the spread of the Bug which would end civilization.  No one had caught the virus before the CDC made its historic announcement, though the directive to head underground and wait for the danger to pass was useless for the residents of Sudbury, as they had no community Shelter, but everyone did what they could to shelter (lower case s) in place.  

The hammer blow of the RW11 Virus fell.  Most of the town perished and only in two last places did the town harbor life; the local Home Depot, and the small Capuchin monastery on the outskirts of town.  The monks were able to isolate themselves so well for obvious reasons, but the customers and employees of Home Depot had been saved by the iron will and determination of Mitch Odorsky, the manager on duty, who locked the doors the instant the CDC announcement was made, while many others were still uncertain of how serious RW11 was.  Though many of the 73 survivors trapped in the Home Depot that day were initially furious, they came to appreciate Mitchs wisdom 

As weeks passed, and it became clear that neither the monks, nor the Homers had the Virus, the monks sought out contact with the other group of survivors.  This was a very fraught process, and Mitch Odorsky didnt initially want to risk allowing conjugation into his store.  Pragmatism ultimately won out (the monks pointed out that they possessed a wealth of skills, including gardening, that the Homers lacked), and the two groups became one, barricaded inside the expanded confines of the Home Depot Store and Parking Lot.  Weeks turned into months, and people were getting restless.  The first crop of vegetables the monks were raising hadnt yet reached harvest, and people were sick to death very bored with the bulk grits theyd been surviving on.  Tensions were high.                       

Once again, Mitchs wisdom would prove priceless.  An avid practitioner of [Insert Martial Art Here], he started teaching lessons to the community of survivors, attendance being mandatory.  One of the last transmissions from the Emergency Broadcast System before it went down was the importance of creating and following a routine, and Mitch imposed the strictness of the Capuchins monastic life on all of the survivors.

That was generations ago, and generations blur reasons and origins.

The monastery of Om Depot in the present day seems almost timeless; a tiny sliver of routine in the Wasteland.  Postulants peddle on exercise bikes to power disgruntled generators, bringing to flickering life projectors showing the ancient stories of Ip Man, Kung Fu: The Legend Continues and Enter the Dragon.  In the morning, brothers and sisters practice kata in the courtyard, while in the afternoon they re-copy the holy texts of the ancestors onto freshly made paper, ensuring that The Way Things Work and Sports Illustrated are preserved for future eras.



*TL;DR:  Wastelanders occupy a Home Depot, start a cult/monastery centered around old kung fu movies.  Survive because they're in the middle of nowhere.*

I haven't started the mechanics of [Insert Corny Name Here] yet, but I've got a good idea of what he's like.  I obviously would like to use the Martial Arts book to create [Insert Corny Name Here] if I'm able to.  While there are elements of Om Depot and ICNH that are comic or cheesy, they mostly exist to counterpoint the serious bits; he is a warrior, and if the fact that he wears a Home Depot orange apron tied with an orange extension cord as a belt is a joke, the martial arts that he knows is extremely serious.  I still haven't decided what sort of martial art they practice, though their aesthetic is 100% Shaolin Temple (the orange Shaolin monk / orange Home Depot connection is too good to pass up).  

If you want Om Depot to exist as a location in the world, then ICNH leaves the monastery to 'wander the earth' for a good reason; possibly he's looking for something that is vague and oracular (nothing like being told to fetch 'moonlight rainbow water' by your abbot), or possibly he wants to convince the Om Depot monks that they should be more outward facing and helping the world.  If you don't want Om Depot to exist as a location in the world, then straight forwardly raiders attacked Om Depot while ICNH was out on a chore chopping wood, and returned to find the monastery a smoking ruin.

----------


## u-b

> I still haven't decided what sort of martial art they practice...


You better spend some time thinking how you will integrate the man with the world of full-auto guns, frag grenades and modern body armor. I mean, the concept sounds fun, but it is not clear how the guy would succeed on a modern battlefield, even such as it is on squad-level and without proper vehicles.

----------


## MontCestMoi

> You better spend some time thinking how you will integrate the man with the world of full-auto guns, frag grenades and modern body armor. I mean, the concept sounds fun, but it is not clear how the guy would succeed on a modern battlefield, even such as it is on squad-level and without proper vehicles.


The impression given by the AtE sourcebooks is that fully-automatic guns, frag grenades and modern body armor are completely out of scope for a starting character (given that a single-shot musket, or .36 revolver are the 'most serious' sort of firepower one can bring to bear);  if that's what is being used as a yardstick, anything I make, whether it's this martial artist or a straight-down-the-middle Trooper template won't be able to hang.  Ultimately, a martial artist needs good DEX and Guns is a Dex based skill, so it wouldn't cost too many points to have him be a decent enough shot, for situations where he can't get close and mangle people.

----------


## u-b

> The impression given by the AtE sourcebooks is that fully-automatic guns, frag grenades and modern body armor are completely out of scope for a starting character (given that a single-shot musket, or .36 revolver are the 'most serious' sort of firepower one can bring to bear);  if that's what is being used as a yardstick, anything I make, whether it's this martial artist or a straight-down-the-middle Trooper template won't be able to hang.  Ultimately, a martial artist needs good DEX and Guns is a Dex based skill, so it wouldn't cost too many points to have him be a decent enough shot, for situations where he can't get close and mangle people.


Well, the starting package is $500, but a militia-man is now worth an additional $7400 and a full-fledged teammate, to which you are to eventually progress, is worth like $100000. An average enemy is worth $1000..$25000 and has at least a shotgun or a revolver. I mean, you should plan to use the funds you are given (sooner or later, but sooner is better than later) and not make a lot of character points irrelevant in the process.

----------


## MontCestMoi

> Well, the starting package is $500, but a militia-man is now worth an additional $7400 and a full-fledged teammate, to which you are to eventually progress, is worth like $100000. An average enemy is worth $1000..$25000 and has at least a shotgun or a revolver. I mean, you should plan to use the funds you are given (sooner or later, but sooner is better than later) and not make a lot of character points irrelevant in the process.


I'd skipped the militia-man option pretty intentionally; I wasn't particularly interested in playing a torch-bearer.  I also seem to have read this too much as 'Fallout, but with the serial numbers filed off' than whatever it actually is, as that would have easily accommodated melee combat whereas this does not.  I'd actually started to layout a defense of the concept, the usefulness of having a combat modality that didn't use precious bullets in addition to 'ye olde shoot gonne', and how points inexpensive being relevant in combat is in GURPS, but came to my senses; consider the character withdrawn.

----------


## u-b

> I'd skipped the militia-man option pretty intentionally; I wasn't particularly interested in playing a torch-bearer.  I also seem to have read this too much as 'Fallout, but with the serial numbers filed off' than whatever it actually is, as that would have easily accommodated melee combat whereas this does not.  I'd actually started to layout a defense of the concept, the usefulness of having a combat modality that didn't use precious bullets in addition to 'ye olde shoot gonne', and how points inexpensive being relevant in combat is in GURPS, but came to my senses; consider the character withdrawn.


Yeah, made the same mistake, but earlier on and to a lesser extent. If you look at this guy, you'll see about 12 points between low-tech fighting and DR 1. The DR might still see some use and I think I even shot the crossbow, but by now, mostly a write-off. It turned out, we have no problems with bullet supply. If we think Fallout, that's actually not far from what this game does. Fairly close. Except you don't get to start from the beginning - we have already played through that. Think of the moment when you have a sniper rifle, a companion or two, and meet a new guy. You are that guy. That is, if you are to make a character.

----------


## u-b

Also, in case anyone has any reservation about being "militia", here's their story.

Recently, there has been a large number of attacks by mutants and mutated animals all over the north of the state. Small settlements were hit hard, often beyond the point where they can reasonably expect to survive another attack. Since we have a fortified base in the north-east, we've spread the word over the radio that we are taking any refugees and some tens of refugees were coming. Meanwhile we have been away and only came to our base last night. We drove in, went to sleep, met the refugees in the morning and atarted to help them arrange their affairs. Scouts, hunters, medics, builders, managers and other kinds of guys were partially financed and left to do what they do. Three brave able-bodied persons who could handle a gun volunteered to join the active group in the active capacity. They were handed some gear and taken along for a ride without any specific arrangement. That happened today and now it is the evening.

This basically means you have a lot of blanks to fill, including your history, affiliation and agenda. This also means your agenda is somewhat compatible with the group's. You don't have to be from the settlements hit (you might have leaned or guessed we are hiring), but being from a settlement hit can explain why a competent 190-point character is 500-bucks broke atm.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

I might want to join. I'm new to gurps and literally just downloaded the after the end books right now for this campaign. 

Tell me how well suited are these idea 

1 a man riding some custom made battle vehicle 

2 a mutant with acid spit 

3 a friendly but dim-witted giant mutant who just wants to protect people 

4 an explosive expert 

5 a mutant who is basically a man sized praying mantis with the ability to camouflage with the environment 

6 basically leather face from chainsaw massacre but a nice guy who wants to help the party and the settlement

7 a sniper might be nice as well.

----------


## u-b

Hi! You'll want some authoritative input from DM, but from my perspective as a player...
1. A vehicle wouldn't fit the starting budget. If you are a vehicle engeneer with a Quick Gadgeteer advantage, you will be able to custom-make some vehicle in game (we have the funds and the facilities), but you won't be able to take it everywhere. Seems workable if you are also good while on foot.
2. Probably will be sub-par as a main form of attack. Natural attacks in GURPS seem to be balanced against a lower TL than the TL8 we have, so you risk spending the points to do what cash does better.
3. Not sure. What he's good at? Melee won't work quite well (it is not used much on modern battlefield and GURPS reproduces just that), but otherwise doable if you would be fine skipping many non-combat, planning and other activities or have an idea of what you will substitute for these. UPD: also, gear-sizing and car-fitting problems, it seems...
4. Proven to work. We had literally that guy: Quick Gadgeteer (Explosives), Luck to avoid the mishaps, and the rest's up for you. They guy had started with low-tech grenades and then we bought him a Milkor MGL from GURPS High-Tech. He has retired from active duty (the player had been busy IRL, so the character is now busy being a weapons engineer back at base), but we sure could use some of the sort for all our ops.
5. Maybe a bit too weird and, again, you _want_ to use gear.
6. Not familiar with this one, so no strong opinion.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> Hi! You'll want some authoritative input from DM, but from my perspective as a player...
> 1. A vehicle wouldn't fit the starting budget. If you are a vehicle engeneer with a Quick Gadgeteer advantage, you will be able to custom-make some vehicle in game (we have the funds and the facilities), but you won't be able to take it everywhere. Seems workable if you are also good while on foot.
> 2. Probably will be sub-par as a main form of attack. Natural attacks in GURPS seem to be balanced against a lower TL than the TL8 we have, so you risk spending the points to do what cash does better.
> 3. Not sure. What he's good at? Melee won't work quite well (it is not used much on modern battlefield and GURPS reproduces just that), but otherwise doable if you would be fine skipping many non-combat, planning and other activities or have an idea of what you will substitute for these. UPD: also, gear-sizing and car-fitting problems, it seems...
> 4. Proven to work. We had literally that guy: Quick Gadgeteer (Explosives), Luck to avoid the mishaps, and the rest's up for you. They guy had started with low-tech grenades and then we bought him a Milkor MGL from GURPS High-Tech. He has retired from active duty (the player had been busy IRL, so the character is now busy being a weapons engineer back at base), but we sure could use some of the sort for all our ops.
> 5. Maybe a bit too weird and, again, you _want_ to use gear.
> 6. Not familiar with this one, so no strong opinion.


So 1 2 and 5 are out. 

I added the possibility of a sniper as 7 but 1 not sure if there's already a guy like that and 2 not as interesting as my other ideas. 

As tempting as bringing a mini gun to battle is i don't think that's in the budget and i was hoping for a melee giant. 

That leaves 2 choices. 4 and 6 

4 works as it seems so I'm gonna ask more about 6. Before deciding further 

Basically "timmy" (prototype name) is a very tough guy using a chainsaw. Leather face is basically a slasher with a chainsaw. (I never saw the flim) but basically he'd have the supernatural durability advantage with the needed vulnerability being destruction of the brain or decapitation. Flavour wise he just has a very potent mutation that keeps him alive through regeneration and lacking the need for vital organs to function. A bit unrealistic i know. Just thought it'd be cool to play basically a good guy version of a slasher villain. Other then the 150 points for supernatural durability he'd have the maximum amount of disadvantages leaving him with 90 points to not freeze up during combat and being good with a chainsaw. Also maybe the chainsaw is signature gear. Gear wise other then a chainsaw and oil he'd just have a whole lotta armor just to protect his weakspots.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

A friendly chainsaw brawler with mutations is a great character, but I would suggest traits other than Supernatiral Durability, as it costs too much.

Instead, look through AtE1 and the associated Pyramid article for stuff like Redundant Organs, Self-Restoration 1, Thick Hide 1 and Resilient Brain - the defensive and self-healing mutations. They should within the budget AND allow you a full template's worth of without needing to go overboard with Disadvantages. You won't be as powerful, but you also won't be breaking the CP bank.

You may need to start with a broken chainsaw in need of repair, too, to afford it (even the less reliable model is TL 6 or 7, IIRC) - your fellow players should help you with that, they can pay to fix it or get one of their NPC compatriots to do it. Just flavour it as the chainsaw got broke during a tough fight before you joined up. The other good news is your fellow PCs can bankroll you on other things like armour and fuel.

I recommend the Hulk template in AtE1.

----------


## Triskavanski

What of a Telekinetic Character? Something Akin to Lucy from Elfin Leid?

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

Name "dynamite jane" 

Points 190 + up to 50 disadvantages + up to 5 quirks 

3/240 

Attributes: Str 10 Dex 12 [40] Iq 13 [60] Ht 10 

Advantages 

Quick Gadgeteer (50 cp limitation specialisation -50% Explosives) [25] points 

Ridiculous luck [60] 

Skills 

Iq+7 explosives (20 overall) [28] 

Dex+6 throwing (18 overall) [24] 

Disadvantages 

Bad smell [10] 

Cannot speak [15] 

Easy to read [10] 

No Sense of Smell/Taste [5] 

Oblivious [5] 

Selfless [5] 

Theoretically i can take 2 quirks and get a 5 point advantage. What quirks should i take and what advantage if i were to do this.

----------


## u-b

We have one of #7. That works, but not quite as a sniper: we've only fought at a sniping distance once, so in practice he's more of a full-auto man, but other than that, good enough.

As far as #3 mini gun is concerned, I think that is going to work. You would have your minigun lost somehow, and be down to whatever backup weapon, but if you are good with miniguns, we'll do our best to get you one. A cheap M134 is within our budget and you can even plan your strength for M61A1, but we are 100% sure to hit availability problems with the later one, so expect huge delays.

About #6... well, not sure. The problematic part is the range and the speed with which the encounters are resolved. If we say, start at 20..30 feet, that is, like, 3+ long bursts before your guy is in melee to deal with whomever is left one at a time. You should have a plan how you go about that.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> We have one of #7. That works, but not quite as a sniper: we've only fought at a sniping distance once, so in practice he's more of a full-auto man, but other than that, good enough.
> 
> As far as #3 mini gun is concerned, I think that is going to work. You would have your minigun lost somehow, and be down to whatever backup weapon, but if you are good with miniguns, we'll do our best to get you one. A cheap M134 is within our budget and you can even plan your strength for M61A1, but we are 100% sure to hit availability problems with the later one, so expect huge delays.
> 
> About #6... well, not sure. The problematic part is the range and the speed with which the encounters are resolved. If we say, start at 20..30 feet, that is, like, 3+ long bursts before your guy is in melee to deal with whomever is left one at a time. You should have a plan how you go about that.


I just made my explosive guy in the comment above yours. Can you check if i made him well. I'm gonna go to sleep now.

Edit I'll add backstory and equipment after knowing if the character works or not.

----------


## u-b

> What of a Telekinetic Character? Something Akin to Lucy from Elfin Leid?


I'm not sure if we have this stuff in the game. I think the GM missed your question because of being ill. We'll have to nudge him until he clarifies.

Mechanically, it is worth quite some points, but if allowed to run wild definitely works. I've double-checked a guy I've once made for some one-shot and it seems innate attacks can be made competitive with the firearms if done just right (i.e. by gaming the sysem). This could look roughly like so (the guy psy-throws handfuls of needles):

----------


## u-b

> Name "dynamite jane"


You can take as an example our old explosives guy. What I see:
1. Quick Gadgeteer for -50% is wider than just Explosives. Our man has it as Armaments, and Explosives he had at the start was worth less.
2. You probably don't need that much Luck. You cannot use it more than once in a row, so anyhow it's one re-roll per combat.
3. You probably can go more practical with the disadvantages. Specifically, more practical than Cannot Speak.
4. You also might want to go wider with skills. What you have now seems too focused. You usually want to have some key skills and some low-point skills. If you stick with throwing as a key skill, then at a minimum you'll want a decent Fast-Draw (Ammo) and Dual-Ready perk to pull the pin the same round you quick-draw the grenade.
5. You might want to download GCS and fiddle in there. It calcs most of the stuff by itself.

----------


## Triskavanski

> I'm not sure if we have this stuff in the game. I think the GM missed your question because of being ill. We'll have to nudge him until he clarifies.
> 
> Mechanically, it is worth quite some points, but if allowed to run wild definitely works. I've double-checked a guy I've once made for some one-shot and it seems innate attacks can be made competitive with the firearms if done just right (i.e. by gaming the sysem). This could look roughly like so (the guy psy-throws handfuls of needles):


Well there is that way, but the easier way to do Telekinesis would be just making a character with the telekinesis advantage. Course this is only if this setting has psionics.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> You can take as an example our old explosives guy. What I see:
> 1. Quick Gadgeteer for -50% is wider than just Explosives. Our man has it as Armaments, and Explosives he had at the start was worth less.
> 2. You probably don't need that much Luck. You cannot use it more than once in a row, so anyhow it's one re-roll per combat.
> 3. You probably can go more practical with the disadvantages. Specifically, more practical than Cannot Speak.
> 4. You also might want to go wider with skills. What you have now seems too focused. You usually want to have some key skills and some low-point skills. If you stick with throwing as a key skill, then at a minimum you'll want a decent Fast-Draw (Ammo) and Dual-Ready perk to pull the pin the same round you quick-draw the grenade.
> 5. You might want to download GCS and fiddle in there. It calcs most of the stuff by itself.


1 ok. 
2 in that case maybe just normal luck will do. 
3 i don't really know what you mean by practical. Plus i just imagined it might be fun to rp. Also makes it easier to rp since I'm not sure how'd she speak. If i were to let her speak I'm not sure whether she should speak like a friendly southern lady or a hyperactive teenager. I guess I'll have to decide which fits best. Given my previous southern characters definitely didn't feel southern i think i might go with a hyperactive teenager like personality. 
4 fair. 
5 cool. I'll download it in a bit and make jane 2.0 there.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

Name "dynamite jane" 

Points 190 + 40 from disadvantages + 2 from quirks

0/232

Attributes: Str 10 Dex 12 [40] Iq 13 [60] Ht 10 

Secondary attributes: dmg 1d-2 thrust 1d swing bl 20 lb hp 10/10 will 12 [+5] per 13 fp 10 base speed 5 [+10] base move 5

Advantages 

Quick Gadgeteer (50 cp limitation specialisation -50% armaments) [25] points 

*Spoiler: quick gadgeteer* 
Show



You are a natural inventor. You can modify existing equipment and given sufficient time and money invent entirely new gadgets as described under Gadgeteering (p. 475This lets you design gadgets quickly,  and makes it easy to realize higher-TL innovations. This advantage comes in two levels:).

Quick Gadgeteer: You can throw together wondrous gadgets in minutes or hours, and can get by with scrounged-together spare parts that cost a few percent of what a realisticinventor would have to spend. This level is definitely unsuitable for 
realistic campaigns! 50 points. 



Luck [15] 

*Spoiler: Luck* 
Show




You were born lucky! There are three progressively more cinematic levels of Luck:

Luck: Once per hour of play, you may reroll a single bad die roll twice and take the best of the three rolls! You must declare that you are using your Luck immediately after you roll the dice. Once you or anyone else has made another die roll, it is too late to use Luck. If the GM is rolling in secret (e.g., to see if you notice something), you may tell him you are using your Luck ahead of time, and he must roll three times and give you the best result. 15 points 


Dual-Ready [1] 

Combat reflexes [15] 

*Spoiler: Combat reflexes* 
Show



You have extraordinary reactions, and are rarely surprised for more than a moment. You get +1 to all active defense rolls (see Defending, p. 374), +1 to Fast-Draw skill, and +2 to Fright Checks (see Fright Checks, p. 360). You never freeze in a surprise situation, and get +6 on all IQ rolls to wake up, or to recover from surprise or mental stun. Your side gets +1 on initiative rolls to avoid a surprise attack  +2 if you are the leader. For details, see Surprise Attacks and Initiative (p. 393). Combat Reflexes is included in Enhanced Time Sense (p. 52). If you have ETS, you cannot also take Combat Reflexes.


Skills 

Iq+7 explosives (20 overall) [28] 

Dex+6 throwing (18 overall) [24] 

Dex+3 fast draw:ammo (15 overall) [8] 

Per+ 2 scrounging (15 overall) [4] 

Per+1 observation (14 overall) [4] 

Iq+1 Explosive Ordnance Disposal (EOD) (14 overall) [4] 

Dex/Iq+1 stealth (13 or 14 overall) [4]

Disadvantages 

Easy to read [+10] 

*Spoiler: easy to read* 
Show



Your body language betrays your true intentions. This is not the same as Truthfulness (p. 159). You have no
moral problem with lying, and may
even possess Fast-Talk at a high level,
 but your face or stance gives the game
 away.


Easy to Read gives others +4 on all
 Empathy, Body Language, and
 Psychology rolls to discern your
 intentions or the truth of your words.
 As well, they get +4 to their IQ, Detect
 Lies, and Gambling rolls in any Quick
 Contest with your Acting, Fast-Talk,
 or Gambling skill when you try to lie
 or bluff. (If you also have
 Truthfulness, your Fast-Talk skill is at
 -5 on top of this.) 

This is a crippling
 disadvantage for a would-be spy, con
man, or gambler!


This is a mental disadvantage,
despite its physical manifestations;
with enough practice, you can buy it
off.


No Sense of Smell/Taste [+5] 

*Spoiler: no sense of smell or taste* 
Show



This affliction  known as anosmia prevents you from smelling or tasting anything. Thus, you are unable to
 detect certain hazards that ordinary
 people spot quickly. However, the dis-ability has its advantages . . . you need
 never worry about skunks, and can
 always eat what is set before you.


Oblivious [+5] 

*Spoiler: Oblivious* 
Show



You understand others emotions but not their motivations. This makes you awkward in situations involving social manipulation. You are the classic nerd! You have -1 to use or resist Influence skills (see Influence Rolls, p. 359): Diplomacy, Fast-Talk, Intimidation, Savoir-Faire, Sex Appeal, and Streetwise.




Selfless [+5] 

*Spoiler: Selfless* 
Show



You are altruistic and self-sacrificing, and put little importance on personal fame and wealth. You must
 make a self-control roll to put your
 needs  even survival  before those of
 someone else. A Selfless race will have
 a hive mentality.


Bad smell [+1] 

*Spoiler: bad smell*
Show


Jane is just a plain old smelly person. Can remove with a bath but needs to be reminded to do it. 



Likes explosives [+1] 

*Spoiler: likes* 
Show


If you like something, you will seek it out whenever possible. Gadgets, kittens, shiny knives, ceramic owls, fine
 art . . . whatever. This is not a compulsion  just a preference.


Gcs was tricky to use and I'm faster by hand. 

How about now. 

Also i didn't see dual-ready in the base set just so you know so can someone please explain that one to me.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Yeah, you can Psi as mutations, even if it's only you with them. Just keep in mind Freakiness and side effects WILL apply, build as per AtE1.

Now, for the demoman character.
My big criticism is that you're still not going wide enough on skills. No skill in DISARMING explosives? Relying on a default might be a bad idea...

Non-combat skills are important. Observation, Search, Survival, Scrounging, Merchant, and Stealth are always good picks, for example.
I suggest you look at the templates, and browse background and secondary skills offered in them to see if any catch your fancy.

Dual Ready perk lets you get out two small items for use in one second. Recommended!

----------


## Triskavanski

What sort of freekishness are we looking at for psionic mutation?

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

Ok i edited my sheet. 

Genuine question. Do you think cannot speak will still be fun after a while or if it's better if i replace that disadvantage with something else. And if so what. Also if i don't replace it with anything and just remove it  what should i take points off of to compensate?

----------


## Volthawk

> What sort of freekishness are we looking at for psionic mutation?


It's a mechanic described in After the End 1. Every mutation comes with some amount of Freakishness, a -1/level disadvantage which does nothing by itself but causes certain effects as the number goes up:
Every 6 full levels makes you choose a minor physical change related to your mutations that can out you as a mutant, giving a +1 bonus to checks others make to realise you're a mutant and a -1 penalty to Disguise and Shadowing.Every 9 full levels causes a -1 reaction penalty from nonmutants, functioning like appearance but separate (so ugly and mutant is worse than just ugly, and pretty and mutant work against each other).Every full 15 levels warrants a roll on a table in the book to determine a disadvantage you get (with no points given).

The book has stock mutations with given amounts of Freakishness, but given you're doing psi with them I dunno how many levels per thing the GM will want you to have, or if it's a case of taking as much as you like so long as you have some amount.

----------


## u-b

> Genuine question. Do you think cannot speak will still be fun after a while or if it's better if i replace that disadvantage with something else. And if so what. Also if i don't replace it with anything and just remove it  what should i take points off of to compensate?


I think the role-playing possibilities are there, but ultimately not worth the trouble, at least in the long run. I sure would replace it. With your numbers as they are now... by -0.50 Basic Speed and -1 Will, I guess. And I'd look to take Bad Smell as a quirk - that is you _can_ remove the smell, you just have to be told when to.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> I think the role-playing possibilities are there, but ultimately not worth the trouble, at least in the long run. I sure would replace it. With your numbers as they are now... by -0.50 Basic Speed and -1 Will, I guess. And I'd look to take Bad Smell as a quirk - that is you _can_ remove the smell, you just have to be told when to.


Ok done. Had to remove 2 skills and add a extra quirk due to take bad smell as a quirk.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

Actually after some thinking i think I'm gonna either drop jane or drop out. You already had an explosive guy and my character doesnt feel as interesting. I want to make timmy the chainsaw welder since that's the idea that interests me right now. I know he is kinda bare bones but that's kinda by design as he is a combat guy 1st and foremost. 

Feel free to critique. Just know it's unlikely that I'll drop supernatural durability. It's kinda the only thing that can keep his impractical choice of combat style (a melee weapon which i was impractical earlier in the thread) viable. 

His higher speed and move is so he can rush down opponents and his Unfazeable is so fear checks are not an issue. 

0/240 +up to 50 from disadvantages and 5 from quirks 

Str 10 dex 10 iq 8 [+40] ht 10 

Dmg thrusting 1d-2 swinging 1d bl 20lb hp 10 will 8 per 8 fp 10 base speed 5.75 [15] base movement 9 [20]

Advantages 

Supernatural durability (weakness is decapitation) [150] 

Unfazeable [15] 

Skills

Dex+10 Two handed axe/mace (20 overall) [40] 

Disadvantages 

Selfless [+5] 

Mild Shyness [+5]

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Actually after some thinking i think I'm gonna either drop jane or drop out. You already had an explosive guy and my character doesnt feel as interesting. I want to make timmy the chainsaw welder since that's the idea that interests me right now. I know he is kinda bare bones but that's kinda by design as he is a combat guy 1st and foremost. 
> 
> Feel free to critique. Just know it's unlikely that I'll drop supernatural durability. It's kinda the only thing that can keep his impractical choice of combat style (a melee weapon which i was impractical earlier in the thread) viable. 
> 
> His higher speed and move is so he can rush down opponents and his Unfazeable is so fear checks are not an issue. 
> 
> 0/240 +up to 50 from disadvantages and 5 from quirks 
> 
> Str 10 dex 10 iq 8 [+40] ht 10 
> ...


I am going to reject this character. I think you should try out a template in AtE1, find one that works for you and build according to it. That should produce a PC we both like.

As for Freakiness for Psi mutations, it works just like by-the-book mutations. The Freakiness levels for each mutation is about levels equal to about 20% of the traits' point cost. (For example, Freakiness -4 for a 25-point trait package, Freakiness -6 for 36 points of mutations, etc.) Minimum Freakiness -1. You can customise how the Freakiness is different for Psi, but the mechanical impact is the same. I don't have the Psionic Powers book, but I do have Powers.

----------


## Ameraaaaaa

> I am going to reject this character. I think you should try out a template in AtE1, find one that works for you and build according to it. That should produce a PC we both like.
> 
> As for Freakiness for Psi mutations, it works just like by-the-book mutations. The Freakiness levels for each mutation is about levels equal to about 20% of the traits' point cost. (For example, Freakiness -4 for a 25-point trait package, Freakiness -6 for 36 points of mutations, etc.) Minimum Freakiness -1. You can customise how the Freakiness is different for Psi, but the mechanical impact is the same. I don't have the Psionic Powers book, but I do have Powers.


I think I'll drop then.

----------


## Triskavanski

*Spoiler*
Show





sheet stuff.

----------


## u-b

> sheet stuff.


Looks good so far. Things that I've noticed:
1. AtE we have for a wide assortment of TLs in practical use, so there is no /TLx skills. All skills are TL-independent, so you can go through them and uncheck the corresponding checkboxes.
2. I think we use IQ-based will and senses, so yours start at 12 unless you buy them down (counting against the disadvantage limit). That would be in line with paying full 20 points for a point of IQ.
3. You might want 1+ point worth of NBC suit to go with that HazMat(Chemical), if relevant for the intended use.
4. Guns skill comes with a specialization. The most appropriate ones seem to be Pistol, Shotgun and Rifle, roughly in that order. The most useful ones seem to be the same in the reverse order and even more useful (but less appropriate) are LMG and GL, which you can buy from the default of -2 if you start with Pistol.
5. I think you should have some reasonable defaults with your medical talent and Physician skill, so might as well list anything you think particularly useful with 0 point cost.

----------


## Triskavanski

> Looks good so far. Things that I've noticed:
> 1. AtE we have for a wide assortment of TLs in practical use, so there is no /TLx skills. All skills are TL-independent, so you can go through them and uncheck the corresponding checkboxes.
> 2. I think we use IQ-based will and senses, so yours start at 12 unless you buy them down (counting against the disadvantage limit). That would be in line with paying full 20 points for a point of IQ.
> 3. You might want 1+ point worth of NBC suit to go with that HazMat(Chemical), if relevant for the intended use.
> 4. Guns skill comes with a specialization. The most appropriate ones seem to be Pistol, Shotgun and Rifle, roughly in that order. The most useful ones seem to be the same in the reverse order and even more useful (but less appropriate) are LMG and GL, which you can buy from the default of -2 if you start with Pistol.
> 5. I think you should have some reasonable defaults with your medical talent and Physician skill, so might as well list anything you think particularly useful with 0 point cost.


1: Alright, though thought we couldn't have TL 9 or higher skills. 
2: Ah yeah I changed the default for GCS as the group I make the most characters for don't use IQ for Per/Will Fixed that
3: I'll have to buy it with the free points we have, it was one of the doc skills but I looked at other specific ones.
4: Thought it was set to a pistol
5: Alright, I'll put in skills as 0 there. 

The 45 points of disadvantages from the class count for the whole allotment of disadvantages right?
I think I managed to pick up the ones right for a character who is a bit of a cranky old bastard who would just as soon cut a person open to see how their insides work as he would be to make sure someone's insides stay on the inside.

----------


## u-b

> 1: Alright, though thought we couldn't have TL 9 or higher skills.


Well, yes, no TL9, but you _can_ use both TL5 and TL8 pistols without the usual penalty and that sort of thing.




> The 45 points of disadvantages from the class count for the whole allotment of disadvantages right?


Yes.

----------


## Triskavanski

*Spoiler*
Show





made the suggested changes there. Will have to think on the last bit of disadvantages, quirks, perks and what to do with the rest of the points from there.

----------


## PartyOfRogues

WIP Sheet: https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2716386

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made the suggested changes there. Will have to think on the last bit of disadvantages, quirks, perks and what to do with the rest of the points from there.


Looks okay so far, although the program is glitching and not giving your Per and Will right.




> WIP Sheet: https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2716386


Looks okay so far.

----------


## PartyOfRogues

Any recommendations for what to do with my Area Knowledge skill and the extra 40 points?

----------


## u-b

> Any recommendations for what to do with my Area Knowledge skill and the extra 40 points?


Area Knowledge is probably "Vermont", unless you've been born or stayed put like in a city like "Red Brick" or "Bread Basket" (a Bread Basket native would be an interesting find for the group). Any villages, towns or nations would be of considerably less use.

I guess the points will have do do much with your background, so maybe you do that first, at least to some extent.

----------


## PartyOfRogues

> Area Knowledge is probably "Vermont", unless you've been born or stayed put like in a city like "Red Brick" or "Bread Basket" (a Bread Basket native would be an interesting find for the group). Any villages, towns or nations would be of considerably less use.


What do you know about those towns so far?

----------


## u-b

> What do you know about those towns so far?


I think the GM would give a more authoritative answer, but we know that...

There are three notable cities in the whole state. Contrary to Old World cities, which are deserted and / or disease-ridden, these three cities are more recent and prosperous (in some, variying, sense of "prosperous"). Each of the three descends from a corresponding Shelter and is mainly based on that shelter's population and technologies. Red Brick is good at medicine, synthetic drugs and all sorts of crime. Citizenship there is fairly easily bought by anyone paying money and passing some form of face- and body-control to disqualify the mutants. Gunmetal is good at metalworking of all sorts, including weapons-making, and probably even Old-World stockpiles, though the later are somewhat controlled and not easily sold to outsiders. They prefer to be paid in food, but will accept mostly whatever, given a normal discount. Citizenship there can be obtained, but that is not as trivial as in Red Brick. Most likely, you'll have to do notable services to the city (and/or its leadership). Bread Basket is good at farming, herding and breeding(?) and would probably want to sell food and buy weapons, but for some reason they don't cooperate closely with Gunmetal. Citizenship there is strictly hereditary and limited to those tracing their ancestry to the city's Shelter. Of the three, it is the most reclusive and the one we have so far least experience dealing with (an ongoing first visit). For sufficient reasons, we treat all those three cities as our allies, even if they do not fully treat us the same.

Then there are towns and villages, built by all sorts of settlers, farmers, hunters and such, which don't trace their history to anything in particular and just try to survive in the new world however they can. These have a hard time, especially recently, and we now try our best to help them and fight the offending forces, the most notable of which is a very large... paramilitary gang or some such... that traces its roots to yet another Shelter or several that have been against the other Shelters (and maybe the population in general) since the Old World.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> I think the GM would give a more authoritative answer, but we know that...
> 
> There are three notable cities in the whole state. Contrary to Old World cities, which are deserted and / or disease-ridden, these three cities are more recent and prosperous (in some, variyingt, sense of "prosperous"). Each of the three descends from a corresponding Shelter and is mainly based on that shelter's population and technologies. Red Brick is good at medicine, synthetic drugs and all sorts of crime. Citizenship there is fairly easily bought by anyone paying money and passing some form of face- and body-control to disqualify the mutants. Gunmetal is good at metalworking of all sorts, including weapons-making, and probably even Old-World stockpiles, though the later are somewhat controlled and not easily sold to outsiders. They prefer to be paid in food, but will accept mostly whatever, given a normal discount. Citizenship there can be obtained, but that is not as trivial as in Red Brick. Most likely, you'll have to do notable services to the city (and/or its leadership). Bread Basket is good at farming, herding and breeding(?) and would probably want to sell food and buy weapons, but for some reason they don't cooperate closely with Gunmetal. Citizenship there is strictly hereditary and limited to those tracing their ancestry to the city's Shelter. Of the three, it is the most reclusive and the one we have so far least experience dealing with (an ongoing first visit). For sufficient reasons, we treat all those three cities as our allies, even if they do not fully treat us the same.
> 
> Then there are towns and villages, built by all sorts of settlers, farmers, hunters and such, which don't trace their history to anything in particular and just try to survive in the new world however they can. These have a hard time, especially recently, and we now try our best to help them and fight the offending forces, the most notable of which is a very large... paramilitary gang or some such... that traces its roots to yet another Shelter or several that have been against the other Shelters (and maybe the population in general) since the Old World.


GM speaking here;
The quoted post sums it up pretty well. There's more information that the players have not discovered yet - adventuring should uncover stuff that only the GM knows for now.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> Any recommendations for what to do with my Area Knowledge skill and the extra 40 points?


AtE1 has several 50-point "lenses" for more powerful PCs, borrow suggested traits from those lenses.

----------


## u-b

Thinking of it. While you are writing your stories, you might want to consider what your agendas will be. The original group was exiled from their Shelter and immediately became hunted by said large para-military gang which is not stopping even though the roles have been, as of late, reversing. That is, there are things to do behind us, and a story to unfold. You might want to come with your own stories and connections, as discussed with GM, to be interesting in stuff beyond furthering _our_ agenda. Yours might be secret or public or something in between and we might be persuaded to help you with it or some thing. Just saying that the possibility is there.

----------


## u-b

Bumping this one time to confirm the thing is still open.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Still open. I was waiting on prospective recruits...

----------


## bramblefoot

question: what TL are most weapons at so i can take fast draw ammo?

----------


## u-b

Skills in AtE are not TL-dependent since it is "new normal" that there is quite a span in what actually gets used. So you take "Fast-Draw (Ammo)", not "Fast-Draw (Ammo)/TL".

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Aye.
And I've always been a bit of a softie on TL rules anyway (excepting starting cash and gear stuff).

----------


## bramblefoot

will someone more gurps knowledgable than i take a look at me sheet?

https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2728418

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> will someone more gurps knowledgable than i take a look at me sheet?
> 
> https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2728418


Looks okay so far. But I am a little unfamiliar with the Perks you have. Might be worth a note explaining them.

Do you need help buying starting gear?

----------


## bramblefoot

ok: 

Cleaning Bug: You attend to the maintenance of your gun(s)
religiously  you frequently and regularly disassemble, clean,
and lubricate your weapon, check the magazines, etc. Youll do
that whenever you return from shooting, before doing anything
else. Your firearm(s) will never fail you from lack of maintenance (

On Alert: You always have full kit packed and ready to go in
the event of emergency. This doesnt mean you react faster (get
Combat Reflexes for that)  it just means always being able to
scoop up all your gear without wasting valuable time.

call of the wild 

Your attunement with beasts lets you ignore
up to -5 in penalties when you use skills such as
Animal Handling on frightened, man-eating, mutant, or wild
animals. If theres a real animal in there, you can treat it more-or-less like a tame one, provided that you have appropriate
skills.

efficient lets me ignore -2 for haste, so if that dont apply tell me

also, yes id take help with gear

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

Thank you.

Just noticed; you bought Climbing skill twice? Signature Gear requires you have that gear bought out of starting budget, otherwise you acquire it in play AND spend the Character Point/s. (Is your Signature Gear rifle broken when you enter play and require repairs?)

As for gear;
Personal basics is a good first step. Camping/survival gear is worth a look.
Rope?
Stuff for stealth is a natural choice, but I'm not sure camouflage and/or scent masking is within your starting budget.
Consider buying a minor pistol for now. Or a blowpipe and darts if you're low on budget.
Grenades and other explosives are good for throwing around, they don't cost much even with TL multipliers.
Leftover budget is for food, water and bullets.

Other players, feel free to jump in.

----------


## bramblefoot

> Thank you.
> 
> Just noticed; you bought Climbing skill twice? Signature Gear requires you have that gear bought out of starting budget, otherwise you acquire it in play AND spend the Character Point/s. (Is your Signature Gear rifle broken when you enter play and require repairs?)
> 
> As for gear;
> Personal basics is a good first step. Camping/survival gear is worth a look.
> Rope?
> Stuff for stealth is a natural choice, but I'm not sure camouflage and/or scent masking is within your starting budget.
> Consider buying a minor pistol for now. Or a blowpipe and darts if you're low on budget.
> ...


could i ask for some gear packages to help me get my feet under me?

----------


## bramblefoot

lets say he had a .308 but it broke in his last combat or summat

are we allowing independent income or no?

----------


## u-b

> Signature Gear requires you have that gear bought out of starting budget, otherwise you acquire it in play AND spend the Character Point/s. (Is your Signature Gear rifle broken when you enter play and require repairs?)


This, by itself, is not problematic if the guy's one of our militia men. They all have Fine M1 Garands and have been in combat using them, so that is plausible. Of course, no one has said the guy is _gifted_ that Garand, but such are the risks and they are, in fact, not that large. So, waiting for the guy's backstory?




> Other players, feel free to jump in.


Personal basics, a backpack, a sleeping bag, a few days worth of food and water, one free DR 0 outfit, footwear (this is not free). You have Throwing, so a few TL6 grenades are good, $40 apiece. A cheap TL5 revolver, $120..$160. Some ammo and some spare cash (i.e. the same ammo). And then you are quickly approaching being out of funds, so some thematic choices and you are done.

----------


## Shoot Da Moon

> are we allowing independent income or no?


Nope. That's gone with the blast wave, so to speak. The closest thing to it is running a protection racket, assuming your protectorate does not actually get in trouble.

----------


## bramblefoot

i gotta drop this game. 

i got too much other shtuff

----------

